# Atv plow which one?



## Caribow (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi I am new here. I have a small business and need to keep my driveway clear. When things get bad I can get help with bigger equipment. I have a new Polaris 570 with yracks and am looking for the best plow. One that will take some abuse without bending or breaking. I'm not worried about the blade so much as the brackets.


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

These here http://www.mooseutilities.com/products/?categoryId=1882&product I had the "county plow" and it was great.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

your location and how big is your driveway and how much snow on avg are you needing to move and how often?

How much are you willing to spend on a plow?

type of driveway? Gravel or Blacktop or?

I like moose myself. but Boss now has a full hydraulic plow system that looks pretty nice. but also has a Nice $$$$

due you have a winch for up/down on the plow?

is the plow going on in the fall and off in the spring or will it be on/off for each snow event?

welcome and good luck


----------



## Caribow (Jan 30, 2017)

Driveway is gravel.
Needs to come of and on quick.
Already have a winch.
On $ amount with in reason( $1000 -1200)
If need be a little more.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

Why not the Glacier Pro? I have one on my 850 and its been great. The wear bar went pretty fast so I had another steel bar welded to the plow and its done fantastic.

Although I'm in NC and we don't get lots of snow, I'm on my third season with this plow and its done very well.

Takes 10-20 seconds to mount and plug in the power.


----------



## Caribow (Jan 30, 2017)

I've had one on my 2005 Polaris.I'm not ruling it out just want make the best choice.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

for On/Off fast the Moose RM3/4 system seems like that would work the best.

just my thoughts.


----------



## Caribow (Jan 30, 2017)

There seems be a lot of moose fans. Hard for me to tell which quick detach will last. I know adding length because of my tracks will add more stress to the parts. Has anyone used the Kimpex click n go2 . The reason I ask is they make a longer arm that will work with tracks?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I know moose at 1 time had Push tube extension they sold for the belley mount push tubes if you had tracks on your ATV.

its not on there site anymore but maybe you could email them direct and find out.

Good luck with which ever way you go and post back what you decide and how it works out for you


----------



## Caribow (Jan 30, 2017)

Well I order the Polaris Glacier Pro with extensions. At first I was concerned about one part or weld braking but they seem to have fixed that. 
I am surprised there is not more of a decisive opinion on which would be the best.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

GOOD luck with your Glacier and post back how it works for you.

sadly the traffic in the section of plowsite has really dropped off,

4-6 years ago this would have made it to 3-7 pages of people with there thoughts good/bad about which plow to buy.

any way good luck.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

sublime. I'm seeing this a lot in other forums. I am a member of an ATV forum devoted mostly to ATV racing. The sport is still doing well. But last year, the forum became a ghost town.


----------



## Caribow (Jan 30, 2017)

I got my plow (glaciet) and like it. With the tracks I needed an extension which gives me allot of lift. Comes off really fast, on is just a little slower. I seen someone feed a seat belt into the winch and attached a hook on and used it to lift the plow. I think I'm going to give that a try if we get more snow.


----------

